# gunsmith-milledgeville area



## widowmaker1 (Jun 2, 2008)

anyone know of one around milledgeville? i've got a 1883 remington 10 gauge double barrel that has a broke clip under the barrels ,that holds the forstock on. need to get professionaly repaired.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 2, 2008)

There's one near Lake Oconee that my father used to make/fit a new hammer on 1903 L.C. Smith double gun.  I've emailed my Pop for the name and phone number. I'll post it as soon as I hear from him.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2008)

widowmaker1 said:


> anyone know of one around milledgeville? i've got a 1883 remington 10 gauge double barrel that has a broke clip under the barrels ,that holds the forstock on. need to get professionaly repaired.



Bayne's Army store, downtown Milledgeville.


----------



## Eroc33 (Jun 2, 2008)

i work at baynes if we cant fix it will hook u up with some one who can


----------



## widowmaker1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Eroc33 said:


> i work at baynes if we cant fix it will hook u up with some one who can



i took it to baynes yesterday. victor said he couldnt help me.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 4, 2008)

Widowmaker1. Sent you a PM with the gunsmith's info.


----------



## widowmaker1 (Jun 4, 2008)

pm,s received and returned. thanks


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 4, 2008)

no problem. glad to help.


----------



## doublebarrel (Jun 7, 2008)

The piece that is soldered under the barrels that hold the forend on is called a forend lug. Someone has to know what they are doing to solder it back on without ruining the barrels. BB


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jun 30, 2008)

Larry Brewer does all of the gunsmithing except bluing etc for Lake Oconee and lives close by.  He can handle the problem, though right now, he has just had some major
surgery and it out of commission for a while


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 30, 2008)

Larry Rooks said:


> Larry Brewer does all of the gunsmithing except bluing etc for Lake Oconee and lives close by.  He can handle the problem, though right now, he has just had some major
> surgery and it out of commission for a while



Ditto. Who I sent to widowmaker1.


----------

